#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект сообщества буддийских организаций “Buddhavihara”.

## Самурай

Декларация о сотрудничестве и взаимопомощи

Данный документ является декларацией о дружбе, сотрудничестве и взаимопомощи буддийских организаций и общин традиции Тхеравада стран, входивших в состав Советского Союза. 

Длительное сосуществование, общая языковая среда и, во многом, общая культура обуславливают простое взаимопонимание между нашими странами. В то же время, эти же причины часто создают и схожие проблемы, с которыми приходится сталкиваться буддистам. Мы считаем, что назрела необходимость объединения разрозненных групп традиции Тхеравада в единое сообщество для сохранения и изучения наследия Будды в его изначальной форме. В современных условиях такое объединение представляется нам важным.
Буддизм, как мировая религия простирается за рамки одного этноса. Он позволяет всем людям, независимо от национальной принадлежности справляться с трудностями психологического плана: стрессами, страданиями, несчастьями и главное наставляет искать и находить опору в себе, руководствуясь простыми, но очень глубокими нравственными принципами. Учение Будды способствует взаимопониманию между людьми и народами. 
Мы осознаем, что буддизм не является, и никогда не являлся прозелитарным и миссионерским учением. Однако не будем забывать о том, что сам Будда не прятал Дхамму в закрытой ладони и давал учение всем желающим его услышать. Нам представляется важным дать таким людям возможность познакомиться с Дхаммой.
На данный момент отдельные разрозненные группы буддистов уже прошли этап первичного формирования и, во многом,  исчерпали потенциал автономного доктринального и духовного существования. И хотя в сети Интернет и других средствах массовых коммуникаций представлены в большом количестве лекции и проповеди на различные темы подчас позволяющие не только ознакомиться с текстом, но и получить эффект присутствия на лекциях, всё же не следует забывать о том, что это не заменяет полноценного контакта с живыми носителями Учения. 
Только такое взаимодействие позволяет прочувствовать учение Будды во всей его полноте. Учители и Сангха играют здесь неоценимую роль. От учителя ученику передаётся живой опыт, который может быть только озвучен словами, но не заменён ими. Данные обстоятельства диктуют необходимость задуматься об организации более тесного сотрудничества буддийских организаций и общин, придерживающихся традиционного буддизма Тхеравады. 

Исходя из вышесказанного, мы ставим следующие задачи совместной работы:

Обмен опытом и всесторонняя взаимопомощь, а также способствование созданию условий для развития и укрепления:

·	буддийского образа жизни
·	буддийского образования
·	приглашения учителей
·	буддийского паломничества
·	издательско-переводческой деятельности
·	библиотечно-информационной деятельности
·	буддийских Интернет-ресурсов


Заключение

Данная декларация является итоговым документом совместной работы делегаций от Армении, Беларуси, России на пятой международной буддийской конференции ООН “UN Day of Vesak 2008” и заявляет о намерении создания сообщества буддийских организаций и общин под общим именованием “Buddhavihara”.

Декларация является открытой для присоединения всех центров, общественных организаций и общин традиции Тхеравады, разделяющих идею и дух данной декларации. 

Делегация Армении
Газарян Арташес		
Дандуров Грант		

Делегация Беларуси
Дмитриев Андрей		

Делегация России
Пр. Панньявудхо Топпер бхиккху		
Павлов Валерий		
Тюлин Сергей		

Делегация Шри-Ланки
Доктор Пр. Паллеканде Ратанасара Махатхера		









16 мая 2008
Ханой, Вьетнам

----------


## Сергей Швед

Здравствуйте! а почему не создать проект сети Дхарма-центров на территории всей России с целью обьединения разрозненных буддийских групп различных школ и течений в одну целостную систему. что будет намного логичней для сохранения буддийского наследия, предотвращения вырождения буддизма на территории РФ и благого распространения Дхармы, большей доступности Учения для россиян и улучшения целенапрвленности в усвоении и воплощение практики буддизма в жизни.

----------

